
Google and Facebook are Some of Intel's Biggest Customers  - lotusleaf1987
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/04/google-and-facebook-are-some-of-intels-biggest-customers.php
======
benologist
Not a surprise they're huge customers, although some of the conclusions are a
bit funny .... they're immensely popular web services/sites with massive
infrastructure requirements, and that's somehow because of mobile,
microservers and virtualization, which they explicitly say Facebook doesn't
care for.

